

Honda's 130mph Lawnmower - Claudus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23342347

======
cx_cf
They should replace the lawnmower blades with an inverted fan blade. >the
chaparral 2j would literally suck itself onto the track, like a vacuum, giving
itself unparalleled traction. (was later banned from racing)

[http://antholonet.com/EngineersCars/Chaparral2J/Chaparral2J....](http://antholonet.com/EngineersCars/Chaparral2J/Chaparral2J.html)

